# First one of the season. SWMO (Barry County)



## jimana143

It’s on guys! Let the hunt begins...


----------



## MandyW

jimana143 said:


> It’s on guys! Let the hunt begins...


I got excited when I saw your McDonald's receipt! I live just outside of Cassville. My husband and I have been eagerly awaiting morel season!


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Frick ya! Wont be long for em to creep north. Good find!


----------



## jimana143

MandyW said:


> I got excited when I saw your McDonald's receipt! I live just outside of Cassville. My husband and I have been eagerly awaiting morel season!


We might ran across each in the woods. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## jimana143

Found some more yesterday, all blacks.
Barry County


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

jimana143 said:


> Found some more yesterday, all blacks.
> Barry County


You certainly are consistent with those McNuggets (even if you did mix up the sauces this go 'round)! Awesome stuff and thanks for the photos. Getting me excited for things to kick up in my area in a few weeks!!!


----------



## MandyW

This post has definitely had me craving tenders and morels!


----------



## fungushumongous

jimana143 said:


> Found some more yesterday, all blacks.
> Barry County


Very nice finds! Planning on coming down from Iowa to hunt around Hartville and Twain NF towards the end of next week and your finds have given me a good idea on what to expect. Thanks for posting! Looks to me that there’s a really good mix there, some of those appear to be small yellow esculentas some of which have been darkened a bit by colder temps after they started growing. Also some black angusticeps with the more mocha colored large stems and skinny pointy caps, and black elatas with the more bulbous/cylindrical cap. Love seeing variety! Keep on shrooming


----------



## wade

Looking Real Good @jimana143 
Thank You for Your Excellent Reporting 
and That You were able to Confirm with 
dated Receipt


----------



## beowulf75

wade said:


> Looking Real Good @jimana143
> Thank You for Your Excellent Reporting
> and That You were able to Confirm with
> dated Receipt


Photoshopped hoax!


----------



## endo2075

Nice


----------

